# {Game} Hard times in Hornstown (Make Your own Story)



## Unlikely (Jun 25, 2019)

Hornstown 4.31 is out!

With the update we've released our first book inspired by trisha story check it out here! 
Welcome to Hard Times in Hornstown, a sandbox time-management game focusing on adult fetish gay/trans/straight themes and thank you for supporting this game on patreon!

Probably the world's biggest sandbox fetish game!

The game puts you in the shoes of a boring everyman down on their luck. Your goal is to manage time and money efficiently and to build a life for yourself that you always wanted.

The game has both straight and gay sexual content and several opportunities for the transformation of the player character both physically and mentally.

Do not play this game if you are not a legal adult or are otherwise prohibited from accessing such material!

The game is supported by generous patrons on Patreon. Patrons of the game get content updates one month earlier than the free users and can vote to decide the direction the game gets developed.




Updating time
4.3 is online, bringing a nice new batch of content to the game. The Masters and Mistresses storyline has expanded with a new sub to claim and new scenes for the existing ones. There is also a new storyline connected to the current porn start career - gain your very own secret admirerer/stalker as you are becoming more and more famous.



*Altogether: *

- More than 280 000 characters (56 000 words) of new content
- 28 new high-res images
- A new sub to play around with
- New scenes to your existing subs
- A complex stalker storyline connected to the porn star career
- A new ending related to the stalker storyline
- D/s play, petplay, voyeurism, exhibitionism, crossdressing, humiliation, bondage, masturbation and more!



*Masters and Mistresses vol. 2.0*

- More content and new fetishes appear
- New scenes for Lynn, Megan and Zakir to partake in
- Kelly, a new sub with a somewhat eccentric taste joins your entourage
- D/s play, player dominance, petplay, edging, exhibitionism and more!



*Your biggest fan (voted in by the community)*

- Gain a secret admirer after starting your career as a porn star
- Learn their reactions to your scenes by the little messages they leave you
- Claim the gifts they send you and get their little requests
- Fulfill those requests and get rewarded - or don't and get punished
- Play along to reveal their identity...although it might not end well
- Voyeurism, exhibitionism, humiliation, crossdressing, porn and more!

4.3 is online, bringing a nice new batch of content to the game. The Masters and Mistresses storyline has expanded with a new sub to claim and new scenes for the existing ones. There is also a new storyline connected to the current porn start career - gain your very own secret admirerer/stalker as you are becoming more and more famous.



*Altogether: *

- More than 280 000 characters (56 000 words) of new content
- 28 new high-res images
- A new sub to play around with
- New scenes to your existing subs
- A complex stalker storyline connected to the porn star career
- A new ending related to the stalker storyline
- D/s play, petplay, voyeurism, exhibitionism, crossdressing, humiliation, bondage, masturbation and more!



*Masters and Mistresses vol. 2.0*

- More content and new fetishes appear
- New scenes for Lynn, Megan and Zakir to partake in
- Kelly, a new sub with a somewhat eccentric taste joins your entourage
- D/s play, player dominance, petplay, edging, exhibitionism and more!



*Your biggest fan (voted in by the community)*

- Gain a secret admirer after starting your career as a porn star
- Learn their reactions to your scenes by the little messages they leave you
- Claim the gifts they send you and get their little requests
- Fulfill those requests and get rewarded - or don't and get punished
- Play along to reveal their identity...although it might not end well
- Voyeurism, exhibitionism, humiliation, crossdressing, porn and more!


*Hornstown NEXT:*
- Hornstown NEXT will update with the new content two days from now (05.28.)
- 45 high resolution images have been upgraded to fit better with the different asthetic of the game
- A myriad of minor tweaks and fixes have been implemented

​
*4.31 Bugfixes: *

- The big one: we have tried a new method to create the downloadable version, hopefully putting an end to the "ntdll.dll" bug. Please, those of you who had it previously, tell us if it's working or not.
- Lucius deadend has been fixed (hopefully this time properly).
- Several inconsistencies and errors have been fixed with the second part of the witch content, enabling everyone to take part in it.

Hornstown NEXT Teaser Trailer:





You can play in your browser, just click on the Hornstown title!

Or you can download it here: Download

Official Site: Unlikely Games

Check out our Patreon Page : Patreon

Or our SubscribeStar page:SubscribeStar
Twitter page: Twitter

​


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 25, 2019)

yeah the The Creative Arts module doesn't have a forum for games i guess.


----------



## Unlikely (Jun 26, 2019)

Sadly no, but that was nice of you, I mean describe our game as a creative art.
Cheers!


----------



## Unlikely (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey Guys!

Our Discord Channel Is Online from now!  Join us *HERE* !


----------

